# Don't feed right after a walk/execise?



## RiverDan (Mar 22, 2013)

I've read an incredible amount on GSD feeding. This is the first I've read about waiting thirty minutes after exercise to feed. Is this true? What is the reasoning?

Thanks.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

bloat.

I keep my dogs toned down almost an hour before they eat and atleast an hour after they eat.


----------



## RiverDan (Mar 22, 2013)

JakodaCD OA said:


> bloat.
> 
> I keep my dogs toned down almost an hour before they eat and atleast an hour after they eat.


Thank you. How long would you wait after eating for a walk? No running, just a nice slow walk?


----------



## ken k (Apr 3, 2006)

RiverDan said:


> Thank you. How long would you wait after eating for a walk? No running, just a nice slow walk?


the same, also monitor intake of water


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

as ken said, about the same time, and yes, also watch water intake, you don't want them slugging a ton of water all at once especially if they are really hot, really thirsty.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

I would give at least 45 minutes before and after. I'm trying to figure out a schedule in the morning for them when I move. I want to be able to exercise them in the morning so they sleep during the day. I'm thinking up at 5, out to pee/poop, then eat and then back out at about 6-615 until about 700ish.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

I do an hour. Better safe than sorry. Vet said not to give him more than one cup of water after exercise. He never wants to drink right after, anyway.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

if i exercise my dog before feeding i wait 1 hour to 2 hours
after exercising to feed him. if i feed him before exercising
i wait 1 hour to 2 hours after i fed him to exercise.


----------



## JackandMattie (Feb 4, 2013)

I'm a risk taker. I wait 20 minutes. Then again, I'm familiar with the signs of bloat, and I keep Gas-x strips in my cabinet. I probably wouldn't take my own advice... I would wait for someone who has lost a dog to bloat to chime in. I have three dogs, two breeds, and both breeds are prone to bloat, but I only have five hours each evening to exercise, feed, train my dogs and vacuum up after them.... We don't have time to sit around waiting to live our lives based on unproven theories. We have to walk first, then we have to play, then we have to train, which is when they earn their food. And they are each on their own schedules, which means I have to complete each task three times per day. None of mine are athletes, though. Just house pets. And none of mine get to work out more than 15-20 minutes at a time.... Especially in this south Texas heat. If I were going to work any individual dog longer or harder, I would definitely wait an hour or more before and after!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

you're a risk taker. does that mean you should put your
dogs at risk?



JackandMattie said:


> >>>>> I'm a risk taker. I wait 20 minutes.<<<<<
> 
> 
> Then again, I'm familiar with the signs of bloat, and I keep Gas-x strips in my cabinet. I probably wouldn't take my own advice... I would wait for someone who has lost a dog to bloat to chime in. I have three dogs, two breeds, and both breeds are prone to bloat, but I only have five hours each evening to exercise, feed, train my dogs and vacuum up after them.... We don't have time to sit around waiting to live our lives based on unproven theories. We have to walk first, then we have to play, then we have to train, which is when they earn their food. And they are each on their own schedules, which means I have to complete each task three times per day. None of mine are athletes, though. Just house pets. And none of mine get to work out more than 15-20 minutes at a time.... Especially in this south Texas heat. If I were going to work any individual dog longer or harder, I would definitely wait an hour or more before and after!
> ...


----------



## JackandMattie (Feb 4, 2013)

Good point, doggiedad. They don't get to choose do they? I said I wouldn't take my own advice. Probably shouldn't have chimed in on this thread. 

If I lose one to bloat, I will probably regret it until the day I die. 

I do watch them closely. I'm no athlete, though. My larger concern, honestly, is always whether they get enough physical challenge. 

OP... Please only read the one line where I said I wouldn't take my own advice 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## JackandMattie (Feb 4, 2013)

Giving a home to more dogs than you have hours in the day to protect them is no excuse 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## RiverDan (Mar 22, 2013)

Easy. 
I always wait 3-4 hours after feeding for exercise. Just never heard of waiting after exercise. I'll start with an hour after exercise now. Going to make my mornings tough.
We are kind of lucking. I work Mon-Thur. My gf works from home. Only goes into work once or twice a week. Lots of time for the dogs.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

Now when we say exercise, what kind of exercise are we talking? Is playing and rough housing with other dogs exercise that needs to be worried about? Running a mile? Playing fetch? Flirt Pole? Going for a hike?


----------



## RiverDan (Mar 22, 2013)

Sorry. I always wait hours before any serious exercise. Fetch, off lead running, etc... A standard walk I would wait maybe an hour after. 
It was exercising before feeding I wasn't aware of. Until a few days ago. I've had him running/hiking, then I'd come home and feed him. Not any more.


----------

